# [Theme Help] Menu Background .png name in Framework-res



## rpz3.14 (Jul 22, 2011)

I've been editing the framework-res.apk (and systemUI.apk) for Gingeritis 3D v 1.1 and am having some difficulties finding a specific png. In a broad edit, I accidentally changed the menu background, so it's black text on a black background (see below). I have experimented with a few likely .png's with no success, and was wondering if anyone knew what file is the correct one to edit for this graphic.

Help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## B3L13V3 (Jul 11, 2011)

rpz3.14 said:


> I've been editing the framework-res.apk (and systemUI.apk) for Gingeritis 3D v 1.1 and am having some difficulties finding a specific png. In a broad edit, I accidentally changed the menu background, so it's black text on a black background (see below). I have experimented with a few likely .png's with no success, and was wondering if anyone knew what file is the correct one to edit for this graphic.
> 
> Help is greatly appreciated!


This is one...menu_background.9....and here is the other....menu_background_fill_parent_width.9.


----------



## rpz3.14 (Jul 22, 2011)

B3L13V3 said:


> This is one...menu_background.9....and here is the other....menu_background_fill_parent_width.9.


menu_background_fill_parent_width.9 fixed it up. Thanks again for your help.


----------

